# X.org server fails to start on boot



## vxdev (Oct 23, 2013)

Greetings lads. My name is Andrei, and I have just installed my first copy of FreeBSD from a live CD that I purchased. To my unfortunate  surprise after following the guide to install KDE with FreeBSD I have found that the GUI does not boot. 

I have worked with Gentoo, and ArchLinux for 16 years, but since about a week ago I decided to run out and purchase FreeBSD... why not, right? So after installing all the packages including kde4.1.0 and Xorg-7.7 from the package lists. I boot up my system and find that the GUI component still does not show up! After selecting boot for multi user, it loads the preprocessor, and a bunch of dependencies and still takes me to the shell prompt. After entering `startx` as I would to start any other X.org server, to my surprise it says 
	
	



```
Xorg server was not started: Connection refused
```
 Now I am stuck. While writing this message, I am currently running the `portsnap fetch extract` command to build the new index files, in hopes of whatever.

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how I can get the GUI booted up? 

Thanks a bunch!

Sincerely,
~ Andrei Xakep


----------



## vxdev (Oct 23, 2013)

The actual message that I receive after typing `startx` into the shell is:


```
xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection Refused
xinit: server error
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "AndreiXakep:0" in "remove" command
root@AndreiXakep:~ #
```
It is also important to note that my graphics driver in my laptop is AMD Radeon, with the AMD vision processor, in case that matters for the X.Org installation. Thanks again!


----------



## trh411 (Oct 24, 2013)

Did you build Xorg using HAL, which is the default? If so did you include the requisite

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
in your /etc/rc.conf?

Did you do a subsequent reboot or start the hald and dbus services manually after installing Xorg?

```
# service hald start
# service dbus start
```

Did you create an xorg.conf.new file and test your X installation by trying:

```
# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
```

If so what were the results?

Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in its entirety.


----------



## vxdev (Oct 24, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in its entirety.



How would I post the contents of the file? The content is so huge. It appears on my laptop, and I don't have any other OS installed on the system. Would there be any way I could move it over to my portable hard drive? If so, please elaborate. I tried to reboot hald and dbus but it didn't do anything. I'm still getting the same errors. `Xorg -config xorg.conf` returned errors, this is what it said when I launched the command:


```
Current version of pixman: 0.30.0
      Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
      to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (- -) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
                    (++) from command line, (! !) notice, (II) informational,
                    (ww) warning, (ee) error, (ni) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" , time: Thu Oct 24 02:29:09 2013
(++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(II) GPU only supported with KMS, using vesa instead.
(II) GPU only supported with KMS, using vesa instead.
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration             (Possibly because I have an AMD Radeon card?)

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information

root@AndreiXakep:/etc #
```


----------



## vxdev (Oct 24, 2013)

vxdev said:
			
		

> nko



How would I copy the whole log file into this post since it is so big I cannot just type it. Is there anyway I can just copy it from my laptop (the FreeBSD  machine) to my desktop (what I am accessing this forum from)?


----------



## mortoxa (Oct 24, 2013)

> How would I post the contents of the file? The content is so huge. It appears on my laptop, and I don't have any other OS installed on the system. Would there be any way I could move it over to my portable hard drive?



Assuming that you are talking about a USB portable hard drive. I get my USB pendrives mounted with `# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da1s1 /mnt`. Replacing da1 with the device entry on your system. This will make your hard-drive available to you in the /mnt directory. Then copy any files to there. Remember to unmount the drive when you have finished: `# umount /mnt`.

If you have problems try these:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mount-unmount.html

`$ man mount`


----------

